
Show HN: Fully Client Side PDF Invoice Creator - mlakkadshaw
https://makemyapp.io/tools/invoice_creator/
======
felipeccastro
This is nice, and it actually looks pretty close to my current docx invoice (I
know, I'm that lazy). I'd like to suggest 2 simple features that would at
least make me use it: \- remember state on localStorage (invoice is almost the
same every month) \- add a textarea for generic notes on the bottom.

------
fastball
Needs currency support besides USD (or other currencies that use $)

